# Red Rider



## mason_man (Aug 17, 2014)

Saw this in a shop next to CW Moss in the city of Orange.
Moderators if this is the wrong forum please move.

Ray


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 18, 2014)

Man, how cool is that??


----------



## kelvinwo (Aug 19, 2014)

Can you upload a full picture of it ?



law firm directory


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2014)

*old car*



kelvinwo said:


> Can you upload a full picture of it ?




wow is that every nice yes like to see more pictures of this .from bicycle larry


----------



## mason_man (Aug 19, 2014)

OK, I can by this weekend, and ill see if there's more too.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Aug 21, 2014)

I got there after 7:00 pm place was closed.
Took some pics anyways.I think the Indian is somebody toy

Ray


----------

